# Can I feed raw pig ear?



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I did a forum search and nothing showed up...So my question is, is it okay to feed my dog raw pig ear? I saw some at the grocery store tonight for extremely cheap, but wasn't sure to buy it or not. 
In the meantime, I bought him reduced price steak slices and used them as training treats tonight and man o man did he listen to me perfectly! If only he listened to me like that all the time!
His all time favorite is venison, it is something about wild game meat that drives my dog and cat crazy!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If your dog is fine with pork and chews his food rather than gulping it, then I don't see why not. People eat cooked pig skin (chicharron) regularly.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

I feed my dogs raw pigs ears sometimes. Mostly just Blossom to help keep her weight up. They are mostly fat so beware, they may make your dog gain weight. They are chewy and can take the dogs a while, so that's a plus in my book.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

They are fine to feed. Pig ear is actually listed on nutritiondata and not as horribly high in fat as you might think at 24% fat by dry weight. A lot of calories though as there is a lot of protein along with that fat, you might choose to reduce the following meal if your dog eats the whole thing.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/pork-products/2186/2


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Okay thanks! Ill give it a shot next time I stop in.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought a pig head and still have the pig ears I keep forgetting to give them to the dogs.. I'll have to do it this week and see what they think. My dogs handle pork fine and had pork shoulders with skin and handle it fine. 

If unsure you can let the dog eat a little and offer more each day to see how the dog handles it. Stores near me never sell stuff like raw pig ears..


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Well he wanted nothing to do with it lol luckily it only cost $1.60 for 4 raw pig ears! He seemed grossed out by it lol


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That figures. Get all excited about a new and cheap goodie and you get shot down by the dog.

Could you bake the ears to make a treat sort of like the commercial greasy pig ears?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> That figures. Get all excited about a new and cheap goodie and you get shot down by the dog.
> 
> Could you bake the ears to make a treat sort of like the commercial greasy pig ears?


I know it isn't a good idea to give dogs rawhides because the bones splinter easily plus usually soaked in chemicals...But I wonder if it would be okay to bake pig ears...Is it bone or cartilage...I don't even know!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

JTurner said:


> I know it isn't a good idea to give dogs rawhides because the bones splinter easily plus usually soaked in chemicals...But I wonder if it would be okay to bake pig ears...Is it bone or cartilage...I don't even know!


No bones in the ear flap and I wouldn't worry much about chemicals in a pigs ear that is sold for human consumption.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Shell said:


> No bones in the ear flap and I wouldn't worry much about chemicals in a pigs ear that is sold for human consumption.


I will try it then...Thanks!


----------

